# Preferred gas?



## OBX8ozbomber (May 11, 2010)

Treated 92 octane or 89 octane ethanol free for a 15 year old mercury 125 hp? Been running treated 92 for years, but local station just added ethanol free


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Look here.

http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=VA


----------

